# 03 yellow spec-v......



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

anyone know where i can find a pic of a 03 spec-v w/ black rims. im thinking of getting new rims and i want to see what black rims will look like on a sunbust yellow v.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

try www.tirerack.com, they have a simulator where you can pick out your car and fit whatever rims you want to on it. You can choose color too. I think black rims on a yellow V would look sweeet.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

i actually checked there they dont have yellow for any year spec-v. thanks though. i think it would look hot i just want to see if i should go black, dark grey, or dark bronze.....any thoughts?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I tried a little searching, damn, it is hard to find pics of that. If your good at comp, maybe try photoshopping it? I'm not a computer expert so I'm not even sure if that is possible but it's worth a try.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

i uploaded a pic on cardomain. what do you think? suggestions?

link to my car


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yellow v's are just str8 out awesome. ever consider painting the stock wheels black??


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> yellow v's are just str8 out awesome. ever consider painting the stock wheels black??


thos are my plans. im having my stock rims recut and redipped(actually specV stock rims are just painted alloys with clear coat) so they just grind the rim down and then re paint them any color. im not sure what color though. im thinking dark grey because i might want some contrast w/ my tires. then again i have red calipers so black rims might be cool. i dunno. im still waiting for more suggestions or possible pix.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want to know what black looks like, maybe paint your stock wheels in that washable water based finger paint that comes right off with water?

Then it's not permanant but you have an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

i think that may be a good idea. i might try that.

ill post a pic and let you know. if anyone has pix of any other color rims. pls post.
thanx nick


----------



## Mr.Pump (May 9, 2004)

want to sell those rims?


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

Mr.Pump said:


> want to sell those rims?


read the thread. im having my stock rims redipped. in other words keeping my rims and changing the color


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

here's the ones I bought for my sunburst spec v.....

http://www.aewheel.com/msr/wheels_detail.cfm?id=243


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

those are hot. when are you puting them on? can you post a pic?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like em.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

17's or 18's??


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

here check out my ride... i just got my car back yesterday...got the rims done http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/596994


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm liking it. :thumbup:


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I'm liking it. :thumbup:


thanks :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great, especially with the Nismo pinstripe. Now all you need is a CF hood and lip kit!


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

samo said:


> Looks great, especially with the Nismo pinstripe. Now all you need is a CF hood and lip kit!


i want a cf hood w/ hood scoop, but havent found any i like yet. im ordering black altezzas next. one mod at a time.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you looked at the Syndicate Kustomz Power Velocity hood? I think it looks fantastic, and the quality of the hood is excellent. www.syndicatekustomz.com


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

samo said:


> Have you looked at the Syndicate Kustomz Power Velocity hood? I think it looks fantastic, and the quality of the hood is excellent. www.syndicatekustomz.com


What kind of price??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe they run about $600. It would be best to call or e-mail Mike to find out exactly.


----------

